# Texas tunnel v-hulls?



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone have a comprehensive list of texas tunnel v's? I've test rode the el pescador classic 24 and before I buy I want to give the others a chance.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Majek makes one as well as Explore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Haynie Bigfoot


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

One of the best, Gulf Coast...

.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Mosca. Faster, shallower and won't swap ends like the other tunnel v's.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Mowdy


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Majek Texas slam

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

shallow sport has a good one too


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Mosca. Faster, shallower and won't swap ends like the other tunnel v's.


Too funny...never had one swap ends on me and I've been running them for 17 years lmao.

You left out wetter and rougher with the Mosca too. 

TH


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I have never had a tunnel V swap ends on me and quit frankly curious how you had it happen. A flats boat yea but tunnel V. And TH you said it best about Mosca


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

*22 ft Bay Raider by Mosca custom boats*

With a 9ft beam the Bay Raider is very stable , with lots of fishing room. Cuts through chop and will run skinny, dry and smooth. Have it built the way you want and rigged how you like. With Mosca you get a lot for your money. Only draw back is the wait. You Have to be very patient.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tran's


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Haynie Bigfoot 23'
Shallow Sport Mod-V 21 & 24.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The 24' shallow Sport is best the Parker big bay is a close second

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Shallow Sports are hard to beat.


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

Been running an Explorer 23 TV for a little over a year now. I run her hard and she has been able to do everything I have asked of her. AND, definitely NEVER swapped ends.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Mongoose,

I'm doing the same research right now.

I currently run a 19' Shoalwater Stealth tunnel V-hull and I want go step up to a larger boat. I really like how the tunnel-V performs therefore looking to get into a similar platform.

I am seriously looking at:
Majek -Texas Slam 23'
Explorer tunnel V 23'

Trying to do more research on both of these boats. Also hoping to see these at the upcoming boat shows.

Looking to sell my current ride and get ready for a spring purchase-maybe.

PM with specific questions-maybe we can collaborate with our information.


Humble Fisherman


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

One of these bad boys. http://www.jhperformanceboats.com/B-240.html


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a southshore 23' classic that served me pretty well. I bought it used so Im not sure where it falls in pricing compared to others, but it did the tasks that were asked of it. Ran fairly shallow, static draft was under a foot not sure exactly what it ran in but for a boat of its size I was impressed with it.


----------



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

So we got el pescador, mosca, explorer ,south shore, jh performance b240.... Any others I'm missing


----------



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh ya... Mowdy too... I'm not really looking at the modified v hull. I want the smoothest ride I can get in chop while being able to still get a little skinny.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Haynie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

g2outfitter said:


> Haynie Bigfoot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Mowdy*

I just got the new 25' Mowdy, had a 23 year old 22 that still runs around Poc. Call the guys at Mowdy in Port Lavaca. Frank or Robbie. Schedule a test run. Fully custom built exactly how you want it. I would not bash any of the boats mentioned, but I will never have anything but a Mowdy. Also keep in mind that some of the boats mentioned are Mercedes, and a few hyundais.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

unc_jaws23 said:


> I just got the new 25' Mowdy, had a 23 year old 22 that still runs around Poc. Call the guys at Mowdy in Port Lavaca. Frank or Robbie. Schedule a test run. Fully custom built exactly how you want it. I would not bash any of the boats mentioned, but I will never have anything but a Mowdy. *Also keep in mind that some of the boats mentioned are Mercedes, and a few hyundais.*


This...I looked at a bunch of boats similar to what you are looking for and the fit/finish on some are not as good as others. I ended up going with what I had originally wanted to begin with (JH B240) but I thought I could settle with a few of the others mentioned because the price was a little less. I'm sure my boat will not run as shallow as some but it performs really well for me.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I"ve had alot of boats in my time. I would buy older boats fix them up, run them for awhile and sell them. I bought this Shallow Sport 21 V to do the same. After the first trip out I knew I would never get rid of this boat. Been running it for the last 8 years. I love it. 
Every one has pros and cons about each boat. Most will tell you the BEST boat is the brand they own. I think before you make that kind of investment you need to test drive or if you can fish out the boat your thinking about.


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

*tunnel boats*

Mongoose,

I have had and do have a tunnel and a v bottom bay boat. All boats can 180 or spin you around. Bass boats do it and so will the v hull with or without a flat bottom. The El Pescador, the Explorer, the Mosca type boats are easier to get to spin out because of the heavy V front end with the flat type bottom. It is similar to your hand in the wind. If you jack your motor up while in shallow water, the boat will tend to rise or push off the bottom and will flatten out or ride with V more in the water. When this happens and you have your motor jacked up, you do not have a lot of prop or skeg in the water, so when you turn your front end can catch and then the back end can come around. Typically this will kill your motor, but several cases have thrown the driver out and the boat can and has kept going. Wear your kill switch. I have done this in my Majek RFL 18' and 21', my Trans XLR8, a Pathfinder, a Skeeter Bass boat, a Shallow Sport, any boat can and WILL spin out.

Now about tunnels, they typically will reduce performance, speed, fuel economy, etc.. But can also reduce wear on lower units and props when running shallow, but then you are back to the shallow water problems with turning. The option you may want to look at is the pocket tunnel as on the XLR8 and the Majek Extreme. If you want all the frills and storage then your Pathfinder , Rangers may be your best option. I like the Texas boats, but that is just me.

The V bottom back end are less likely to spin out, but will not run as shallow. If you want shallow then get your Majek RFL, Shallow Sport. They will slide more than spin out, but if you are sliding in shallow water and then hit a wave sideways they will spin out, I have done that in both. The best boat for all around will NOT be the best boat for shallow water or the best in heavy chop, you would need two boats, one for each type of water.

baynick


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Have you checked out Marshall boats !


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Good List*

I have a 2001 GulfCoast Variside 250 (25'4" length). Not sure if I would call it a V-Hull Tunnel being how it Flattens out about midway to the back
and the way the front of the Hull is almost a Tri-Hull. When I bought it, It WAS the Biggest Bay Rig with a Tunnel(4-kids and a wife that Loves Fishing) and I wanted the best Of all Worlds.
Smooth, Dry, Skinny and easy in and easy out(Wade Fishing).
At the Time, It was the Best of all of those combined. was not the best in any Single of the Catagories I listed, But all of them together is how I made My choice.
Good Luck in your Quest for a Bay Rig.
PS: We still have ours and take her out Bay fishing when Offshore is too rough to Go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I like the new Mowdy 25 better than the El Pescador. Majek Texas Slam is also a nice Tunnel Vee so are the new Explorers. Shallow Sport makes a very nice Tunnel Vee, they are pricey though. Haynie Bigfoot is another great option. I am probably missing a few but if you are serious about getting a Tunnel Vee then there are many options other than the EP and I think if you ride in some other Tunnel Vees you will probably go with something other than the EP. Some of the others are lighter and get better gas mileage and still run shallow and eat up chop. If you know what causes some of these hulls to swap ends, then you can avoid doing it by knowing what not to do when driving. I think a lot of it has to do with making sharp turns while the motor is jacked up and trimmed out. Good luck in your search and go take a few test rides on other hulls and then decide which one fits your needs best.


----------



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

Do the explorers have a screw down console like the texas slam or is it molded?


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

Skeeter makes a 22 foot tunnel hull.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Mongoose4thdan said:


> So we got el pescador, mosca, explorer ,south shore, jh performance b240.... Any others I'm missing


GULF COAST...been doin' it longer than most others on the coast and like someone else said, it doesn't do any *one *thing best of all but does more things better than any other...

.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Dargel has several tunnel versions out of Donna TX
New Water in Elmendorf
Desperado in Victoria
Flats Cat out of Rosenberg

All the above make great tunnel boats, just depends on what you like and what you want the boat to do.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Most mod v or v hulls are going to draft at rest in the 10 to 12 inch range. My shallow sport 24 mod v drafts 10.5 and skeeter tunnel drafts 11. The big difference in most boats is going to be the hole shot and draft on plane. I researched quite few boats before going with the shallowsport. Still have a skeeter with low hours if you are interested. Just remember no boat is going to give you everything you want


----------



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

How does the shallow sport handle the rough water?


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Mongoose4thdan said:


> So we got el pescador, mosca, explorer ,south shore, jh performance b240.... Any others I'm missing


All of the boats mentioned are pretty close to what it seems you're looking for. You might add a Cougar Challenger to your list. Smooth, dry, very shallow and handles rough waters easily. Good luck!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*South Shore 24VDRT*

http://www.southshoreboats.net/

Check it out.....

Drifter


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

southbay said:


> All of the boats mentioned are pretty close to what it seems you're looking for. You might add a Cougar Challenger to your list. Smooth, dry, very shallow and handles rough waters easily. Good luck!


It would be worth checking these out.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

I love my Explorer 210 TV. It is a great all around boat. Takes chop well, dry ride, plenty of room, get's up skinny(TRP). Mine is set up with a 150 Yamaha with a TRP. It is not the fastest boat but fast enough. I'll take getting up shallow vs speed in our bay. * Will be for sale in the next days. I've owned it for about 4-5 years and it's been great reliable boat. Just downsizing and already have another smaller boat.**


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Just remember this when trying to sort though all the info and opinions, all boats are a compromise. You want smooth, go for longer and more V but give up shallow and easy to handle. Bigger also means more expensive. You want shallow, go flatter bottom but get pounded when its choppy. You want lighter and easier to handle, go shorter and narrower but can't take rough water and not as stable so it rolls a lot when drifting.

Consider where you fish (big open bays, skinny protected flats, etc) how you like to fish (anchor up and float a cork, drift, wade, pole) and of course your budget. Not only do you have to consider the cost of the boat, can your truck easily haul and in/out of the water with the boat you're thinking about? After you've figured that out, try to pick a boat that follows the 80/20 rule of use. Boat works good for 80% of how you use it and you'll make do for the other 20% of the time. For example, you prefer to fish shallow bays but an occasional run offshore is fun. No reason to get a big deep V to handle the occasional offshore run when most every other time you are chasing trout/reds in the bay. Just pick your days. Good luck and let us know what you decide. BTW- the first boat you rode in sets the bar pretty high. :wink:


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

It you want to stepp outside of Texas, I really love my Bluewave 2200STL.

Get's shallow and get's you across the bay.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Shallow Sport


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I love my explorer Iv had it for a year now. Smooth riding jumps up quick. Iv read a lot of horror stories about them swapping ends but I just remember to be a little more cautious when running it. I have an older one it's a 2000 19tv with a Johnson 175hp fast strike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

*Shallow Sport MOD V*

Although not the fastest, the Shallow Sport tunnel V will get up shallower, run shallower, and perform safer than any other Tunnel V I have ever been in. They handel the rough water well and the resale value can't be beat.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

230tv explorer with a raised console and 225 suzuki would be a beast of a boat. miss my old 230tv


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

TEXASBACKWATER said:


> Although not the fastest, the Shallow Sport tunnel V will get up shallower, run shallower, and perform safer than any other Tunnel V I have ever been in. They handel the rough water well and the resale value can't be beat.


Thats why I bought one. Every post I read on here tells me I made the right choice. I was told I would hit 57 with the 250 on the back and that is plenty fast. My old boat tipped out at 52 WOT trimmed just right and that was enough. I just want to get where I want to go and be able to get up out of the skinny stuff without draggin skag.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Spent three days at the boat show here in San Antonio. Both of the boats that I am very interested in were here: Majek Texas Slam and the Explorer.

I was able to discuss the various features of both of these boats with the reps on site and I still cannot make up my mind. There things I like and not-like on both boats. One thing though, Majek offered to take my current boat in trade.


Mike at Sail and Ski answered all of my questions and was very professional. His easy going demeanor helped me to feel comfortable asking the rookie questions. Anyone in the market should stop by and talk boating with him.

Darren and Sonny at Majek were equally helpful. Both were able to give me to different perspectives on the Majek. Sonny talked technical boat construction and the options available. 

Mongoose, both consoles are screwed down. The explorer has a vertical raised lip and the console slips over the lip and then is bolted. The Slam is screwed directly down to the deck. Both have two recirculating live wells.

But what hit me clear of the blue was the blue waves. I never really paid much attention to them, but man they sure looked nice and sleek. However, not for me.

Texas Slam vs Explorer: My dilemma continues.

Hopefully I am able to ride each at Rock the Dock


Humble Fisherman


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Mongoose4thdan said:


> I want the smoothest ride I can get in chop while being able to still get a little skinny.


You might take a look at a couple of the Cat hulls.. not all though.

The Desperado ... i've been seriously impressed everytime i've been in this boat.

Shallow Sport X3 is also another 'split hull' worth looking at for big water and the ability to go skinny.


----------



## Larryh (Oct 5, 2010)

*Tunnel V*

Check out the Tiburon, Tiburon-Boats.com


----------

